
Official FAQ on Gender Pronouns and Code of Conduct Changes - ryanmccullagh
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/334900/official-faq-on-gender-pronouns-and-code-of-conduct-changes
======
johnisgood
> Q9: Do I have to use pronouns I’m unfamiliar or uncomfortable with (e.g.,
> neopronouns like xe, zir, ne... )?

> Yes, if those are stated by the individual.

This is hilarious. Presumably this CoC exists because addressing some people
as X when they want Y makes them uncomfortable, and apparently repeated
instances make it "abusive behavior", but I have to use "neopronouns" that
make me uncomfortable? Seriously? Not only that, but it is going to be abused
by trolls.

> We are asking everyone to use all stated pronouns as you would naturally
> write. Explicitly avoiding using someone’s pronouns because you are
> uncomfortable is a way of refusing to recognize their identity and is a
> violation of the Code of Conduct.

Again, seriously?

------
bloak
(1) Someone who prefers to refer to all people using the same pronoun, for
example always using "they", should be allowed to do so. People should not be
forced to discriminate.

(2) The idea that people have a single set of pronouns is wrong. Some people
present themselves as male in some environments, female in other environments.

(3) The linguistic illiteracy of these discussions is depressing. If they
can't express their rules/recommendations in a way that applies to all
languages (not just English) then they almost certainly haven't yet properly
understood the problem.

Still, it's probably good that they're raising awareness, at least!

------
bloak
Also submitted here, with some comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21246233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21246233)

